# Camber Adjustment



## revosmail (Apr 30, 2009)

87 Hardbody 4x4 - cannot find how to adjust or shim my very bad negative camber both sides in my truck manual and help there, appreciated?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

did you crank the t-bars? I took mine to an alignment shop that installed a longer bolts which allowed adjustment for it.


----------



## revosmail (Apr 30, 2009)

I havent cranked t-bars yet, I was thinking (because sometime in the past I've done it) there is other adjustment for the camber on my 87 HB 4x4, such as shims to add also. Negative camber is real bad on both fronts, not sure if coincedence but replaced both front inner/outer bearings recently also
I wouldnt crank the t-bars to align my camber would I?

Thanks,
Steve

'87 HB 4x4 SE V6
2' body lift
32.5 Yoko's


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

there is a lot to consider in the frt end for alignment on older vehicles. 1st how are the bushings: UCAs, LCA and torsion rod (this is the one that connects the back of the LCA to the frame), 2nd how is the steering: TREs, centerlink and idler arm (steering is a major weak point on these trucks) and 3rd how are the ball joints?

bearings will not cause and issue with alignment, unless they were left loose where the wheel could wobble, then you would trash the bearings.

if you have an email I can send you a copy of a FSM for a 96, the suspension will be very similar.

oh, never seen a 2' (foot) body lift, post a pic. j/k with you


----------



## revosmail (Apr 30, 2009)

that's a 2" body lift, that's funny though, I must not have had my glasses on!
Let me tell you something you probably know already, the Nissan HB is bad ass, I bought brand new in '86 took it to the mountains 1st day, I have been on goat trails goats wont climb, it's been airborn, it's been everywhere but on its top side, its got a 260K miles now and the suspension needs complete rebuild. All the ball joints do need replacing and probably the bushings but I dont think the CA bushings are causing any camber just because there in there so tight. I want to remove the body lift and put in a suspension lift, but right now I need to get the negative camber adjusted before the tires are trashed. Also I'm wondering, sounds like a suspension lift is done by just cranking the t-bar, what's the new UCA for in all the lift kits I see, I'm thinking maybe they have a different angle to them for the ball joint?
dvdswanson - you mentioned the LCA torsion rod, looks like what bushing was in there is totally thrashed but I've noticed also looks like the rod there is supposed to float around where it connects to the frame?

dvdswanson - here's my email [email protected]


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

the UCAs are build for better balljoint angles so they dont wear out, with the LCA and torsion rod bushings worn out it can kick the bottom of the tire out.

depending on what size tire you want to run, you might think of keeping the 2" BL on there, 33s when stuffed can rub on the frt fender if they are not trimmed.

emails being sent.


----------

